# Test results - PLEASE HELP! I feel like I'm dying :(



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

Extreme fatigue (I can sleep for 24 hours if you let me, have trouble sleeping at night but can sleep fine during the day no matter how I try to fix it) mood swings, always really hot, my whole body hurts especially my lower back, my hands turn like red and hot and feels like my fingertips were all crushed, other times I can literally just put a piece of hair behind my daughters ear and my finger will feel horribly painful and bruise, very dry skin..my head looks like a snow globe and itches so bad but the doctors have tried all kinds of shampoos and meds to no avail, I feel like I have stuff crawling on me or under my skin and there's nothing Oh and I haven't had a period in like 6 months, no sex drive, dry and all that lovely stuff

TSH 2.930 (.450-4.5)
THYROXINE 6.7 (5.5-11)
Free T4 .81 (.45-1.63)
Free T3 2.7 (2-3.5)
Haven't gotten my antibody tests back yet


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I'm sorry you feel so bad. 

Do you have ANY other labwork you can share with us? I suspect there's more to the story than "just" thyroid issues.


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

My others don't seem to want to load right now. Beside thyroid is was mostly routine bloodwork


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

My doctor seems to think women are just tired creatures. I had to be specific and ask for the thyroid tests. They're normal so no clue what to ask for next


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 2.930 (.450-4.5)
> THYROXINE 6.7 (5.5-11)
> Free T4 .81 (.45-1.63)
> Free T3 2.7 (2-3.5)


These labs show you as hypo.

FT-4 and FT-3 closer to 1/2-3/4 of range is a healthier level.

Vitamin D, B-12 and Ferritin if low also cause fatigue and need to be tested,

Are you currently prescribed any thyroid hormone replacement medications?


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

No I'm not prescribed anything. This is my first set of bloodwork. I've been saying for years something isn't right and I'm finally just demanding to get testing done. I also got in:

Thyroid prox ab: 17 (0-34)
Thyroglobulin <1 (0-.9)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What did your doctor have to say about your labs? If they are not willing to treat with a low dose of levothyroxine I would suggest repeat at 3 months. Be sure to include TSH, FT-4 and FT-3.

Your TSH indicates your thyroid is calling for additional hormone and your FT-4 and FT-3 are not in optimal place in the range.

Your FT-4 should be closer to 1.33, your FT-3 should be closer to 3.12


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

I put in a call and my doctor hasn't responded to me yet


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

What is levothyroxine vs armour?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Levothyroxine is a T4 only drug; Armour contains T4, T3 and some of the other T's. Levo works great for some patients and other patients sometimes need the additional T3 that Armour provides. It's different for all of us..


----------



## Kibes89 (Aug 13, 2016)

I asked to be put on medication and he put my on 1/2 grain of armour. Wish me luck!


----------

